
Ask HN: How would you represent Shakespeares 'To be or not to be' in code? - vuyani
Just a fun question I&#x27;d like to see how you&#x27;d represent it :)<p>I think &#x27;2be&#x27; cannot be a string though, as i think its an instance of something<p>Just some background on the context:<p>There are many &quot;meanings&quot; in Hamlet&#x27;s speech and there are entire essays written on them and how they relate to the play as a whole. What I offer here are some generally accepted interpretations and observations of the speech.<p>1) The speech represents Hamlet&#x27;s contemplation of suicide. Hamlet questions whether it is a viable solution to his problems.<p>2) Hamlet contemplates killing Claudius. He wants revenge but if Claudius will go to heaven, then killing will not avenge Hamlet&#x27;s father.<p>3) The speech asks existential questions which have been bothering Hamlet. What happens after death? Is it better to act or to remain inactive? Is existence (living) worth the pain? Why do miserable people continue to live?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;owlcation.com&#x2F;humanities&#x2F;What-is-the-meaning-of-To-be-or-not-to-be
======
mhkl
A or not A = true So to be or not to be can be represented by 'true'

